
Review: iTunes Match wins cloud music war by wisp - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/11/28/financial/f093433S56.DTL
======
jyrkesh
It just seems to me like the author of this article isn't technologically
inclined and owns an iPhone and/or iPad. Really none of the "advantages"
(other than a larger music store) of iTunes Match aren't advantages when using
an Android device with Google Music. And the "workaround" he posts
(downloading music from the Android Store and importing it into iTunes) works
the other way around for all the WMG music: buy music from iTunes, upload it
to Google Music with the Music Manager.

I'd expect this from a general news publication, but it doesn't really seem
like HN material...

